# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Vườn Butchart (Canada): Một vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ

## hangnt

_Tọa lạc ở thành phố Victoria, vườn Butchart là điểm du lịch hấp dẫn du khách yêu thích thiên nhiên khi đến với đảo Vancouver của đất nước Canađa._

Vườn Butchart có nguồn gốc từ một khu vườn nhỏ của gia đình Jenny Butchart và Robert Butchart. Từ khu đất mỏ đá vôi cũ kế cận ngôi nhà của mình, bà Jenny Butchart đã tạo nên khu vườn Suken xinh đẹp.


Năm 1904, vườn Suken chính thức mở cửa chào đón du khách đến tham quan. Tiếp theo đó là vườn Hoa hồng, vườn Ý và vườn Nhật được thành lập để hợp nhất thành vườn Butchart.

Hàng năm, khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp của khu vườn với hàng trăm loài động, thực vật, đã thu hút khoảng 1 triệu du khách đến tham quan.


Từ đó, vợ chồng Butchart đã quyết định chuyển đổi nơi cư ngụ của mình thành địa điểm tham quan. Khu vườn rộng 20 hecta này đã trở thành điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất Canada.

Du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của khu vườn Butchart với nhiều loài hoa quý đầy sắc màu. Không gian thoáng đãng, không khí trong lành và khung cảnh thơ mộng của vườn Butchart mang đến cho du khách môi trường lý tưởng để tận hưởng nét thanh bình của cuộc sống.


_Nguồn:  PhunuOnline_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Trời ơi nhìn như là vườn cổ tích vậy  :love struck: 
Đẹp quá, đến đây chụp ảnh đúng là nhất

----------


## dulichnt

nhìn có nét giống Hàm RỒng sapa nhưng đẹp hơn hàm rồng nhiều

----------


## showluo

Muôn màu muôn sắc nhìn cứ như là xem phim bằng công nghệ 3D vậy
Không ngờ thiên nhiên lại có những cảnh thần tiên như thế này ^^

----------


## 2canhgangon

Oài đẹp vãi chưởng . Không thể tin nổi

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Vào đây chắc quên lối về mất 
Đẹp như trong tranh

----------

